# Dilemma



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

So a few weeks ago I placed an order for a TT S Line Quattro S Tronic with a fair few extras on. I've been messed about a bit the last few days by Audi UK with them giving me incorrect info about the status of my order. I've been speaking with them, rather than my dealer, as my sales guy is on annual leave this week so I just thought I'd go via Audi UK instead while he was off. Anyways I had my JCW to sell, although I'd got a part ex price from the dealer I was sure I could get more for it but needed to time it right as I have to have a car for work. I checked with Audi UK before making any phone calls about selling the JCW to see exactly where my car was. They told me on Tuesday it was at the port awaiting shipping. Great, it should only be a couple of weeks ish hopefully before I get the TT. Green light to get going with shifting the JCW. I had a great response, with people virtually fighting over it and I eventually got £1500 more for it that the dealer was giving me. So it went yesterday.

On speaking with Audi UK again yesterday they have now changed their mind and told me my car isn't even at the port yet (it left the factory 8 days ago). To say I was unhappy is an understatement. To top it all off, I spoke with the dealer after and they tell me it could be another 4 weeks before I get the car, whereas before they told me it would be a maximum of 4 weeks from the build date. I even questioned this at the time and mentioned something about what if it's delayed. 'Oh it won't be delayed' I was told, it might even be here sooner. In addition to that they said previously that they should be able to lend me a car for a week or so if I sold the JCW myself and needed transport. Now they have told me they can't as they are short of cars.

So, in a nutshell, everyone keeps changing their stories and going back on what they have told me. I wouldn't have let the JCW go so soon had I have been given the correct facts in the first place. Now I am left with no alternative than to hire, which I was expecting to do for a week or so anyway (thinking I was going to get a loaner from the dealer) but not for up to a month.

I think it's the principal of everything that has got to me. It's as if no-one gives a stuff any more now they have my deposit and order form and they think they can now just get away with whatever they want. Their ever changing information is now going to end up costing me money. Yes, I know I got £1500 more for my car but that's not the point. I'm convinced that's the reason the dealer won't lend me a car now. Bearing in mind also that hubby bought a brand new Q3 off them at the same time I was placing my order and they loaned him a car no problem. I guess they still wanted to make sure I went ahead with my order at that point. But now they have his purchase under their belt and my deposit and order form I have been thrown by the wayside so it seems.

I'm really inclined to just walk away, whether I get any of my deposit back is irrelevant. I've had my eye on a 9 month old TTS for the last couple of weeks, wondering whether I should have gone down that route in the first place. Now all this has happened it's really given me a push into seriously considering buying this car. The spec isn't quite as I'd have liked but I could live with that as it's a TTS and I just love everything about it. It would actually work out costing me less money than if I stuck with my current order, which is also a real temptation. Even if I lost all of my deposit on my current order (which I fully expect I would) I would claw that back in money saved in car hire now while waiting for the new car to arrive and the cheaper road tax on the TTS (the S Line is over £40k cost).

I'm in a real quandry as to what to do.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well this is only my opinion. But unless a company is paying for a new car I really in this day and age don't see why people buy brand new. 
OK buying new gets you the spec you want, if you can afford all the extras you like? If you do high mileage you might need a new car every 3 years.

But you will, what ever way you play it, cash, PCP you will lose around 50% of the price you pay within 2.5 -3 years. Thats your hard earned cash after tax. On PCP you just paying the VAT and depreciation. So people pay 22k over 3 years and at the end have nothing.

If you're flexible on colour and spec the Audi approved second hand market opens up to you. You save a huge amount of money in depreciation. You can drive off with the "new" car within a week. With warrenty left and another 1 years warranty to boot.

My TT I have had for 3 weeks, was not spec'd by a buyer or a dealership. It was spec'ed by Audi to sit in a showroom for the launch for people to drool over. It has £9500 of extras and to order today would cost £47k. The first 6 months it sat in a show room, then had one owner for the last 2 years. I paid £25,750 from Audi Derby. It's my money and the thought of losing £22,000 in 2.5 year to me is madness. My TT came with 4 new cont's tyres with only 1000 miles on them That's another £800 saving.

So after reading your thought I would rethink and take the stunning TTS. Next time you might rethink the band new car thing. But as always each to there own. Also what someone thinks is cheap can be totally out of range for someone else.

If your happy to buy new and can afford it then that's great for you.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The treatment you have experienced is a classic example as to why a lot of people are sceptical with car dealers and Audi are no better just because they offer a perceivably better product,hence some of the negativity on here about products and service.

It is a dilemma but what you're proposing won't be any skin of Audi's back because potentially you're going to walk out of one deal with them and sign up for another.Either way they're still going to make their wedge,probably more so because of the loss of deposit.

I'd stick it out with the new car that you've ordered or better still go for a new TTS,even better still give them a wide birth and go for a completely different make.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I realise that you are very frustrated. I would suggest that you come back to this in a few days, after all of the emotion has faded away. I wouldn't make any decisions now. I don't believe that no-one cares or is necessarily lying to you. The tracking system is clearly rubbish and both dealers and Audi UK don't seem to have access to much information. No consolation, but you ordered only a few weeks ago, some of us, like myself have waited months. I know that I just have to wait.

If the dealer made a promise to loan you a car then they should honour that. The rest were really promises that the dealer wasn't able to keep and probably just said them to try to keep you sweet. Dealers aren't known for telling the truth unfortunately.

If it was me then I would look at the dilemma in terms of hard numbers. Do some sums, how much will the car hire cost you? How much would this add to the overall deal for the new car? How much would a deal on the second hand car cost you? Look at it as an overall cost over the entire period of the finance (assuming that you are financing). If it works out cheaper and you are happy then go for it.

As for the new vs. used debate, well I found that with the significant contributions and discounts from the dealer it worked out cheaper overall for me to buy a new car versus a newish used one. On top of that I got the exact spec that I wanted, I will know how the car has been treated during it's life (ragged to hell or treated with care) and I have the peace of mind of a full warranty throughout the entire period of my ownership.

Here's hoping that you make the right decision soon and are happy with that.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

handyman said:


> Here's hoping that you make the right decision soon and are happy with that.


Well said.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

I know the whole process for me so far has been quick compared to others. The whole timescale isn't the issue though, it's being given an expectation and then completely trampling all over it in the next breath, when I have made financially loaded plans around what I have been told.

Like handyman said, buying new is the way to go if you want a specific spec which may never turn up in the used market and the discounts they give on new cars are exceptional so you end up paying nowhere near the proper price for the car.

The dealer will suffer if I back out, yes they will have my deposit but they'll also lose that new car sale which is going to affect their all important targets, plus they will then have to shift the car when they get it, potentially losing money there too. But I wouldn't be doing it to spite them, that's not the way I work, I will do whatever is best for me, I don't owe any of them anything.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I understand the frustration. I have thought of cancelling and throwing the deposit away myself. But you ordered a new car to your specification and I think half the frustration is waiting for exactly the car you wanted... so keep waiting. I still think it will be less than 4 weeks.
My dealer was very careful not to make any promises. Every time delivery was mentioned, he said, "it should be around 14 weeks". I have waited just over 13 weeks so far, with around another 3 weeks to go.
The biggest frustration is people ordering from dealers who have free slots allocated, so they don't have to wait the full 14+ weeks :wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ttsser said:


> I understand the frustration. I have thought of cancelling and throwing the deposit away myself. But you ordered a new car to your specification and I think half the frustration is waiting for exactly the car you wanted... so keep waiting. I still think it will be less than 4 weeks.
> My dealer was very careful not to make any promises. Every time delivery was mentioned, he said, "it should be around 14 weeks". I have waited just over 13 weeks so far, with around another 3 weeks to go.
> The biggest frustration is people ordering from dealers who have free slots allocated, so they don't have to wait the full 14+ weeks :wink:


Honestly it's not the waiting, it really isn't. Yes of course we'd all like our cars yesterday but it's the principal of me losing money because of their ill advice, incompetency, tactics or whatever.

You watch, I'll cancel the order, get the TTS then I'll find out my order is on the way to the dealers after all


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

buying new was waaaay cheaper for me monthly.
Approved used or Pre-registered for the same spec car was £150/£200 more per month 

The Audi contributions with discount helps allot for the new route.
Off the bat I saved the VAT with the negotiated discount.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> buying new was waaaay cheaper for me monthly.
> Approved used or Pre-registered for the same spec car was £150/£200 more per month
> 
> The Audi contributions with discount helps allot for the new route.
> Off the bat I saved the VAT with the negotiated discount.


The exact same for me too. People would go on about how much money I'm wasting by purchasing a new Audi TT, but it was costing a butt load more monthly for a used one and it wasn't even for the spec I wanted!

The only downside is that I will need to pay a little bit more on the final payment. With my spec I expect to sell it for more than the final payment, which means I'm better off. The MK2 costs about £16k for a 3 year old reg so why can't an MK3 sell for more?

If you can get a good deal on finance then I would highly recommend going down that route if you can't afford to pay cash.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If the dealer has promised to loan you a car but doesn't have one at their site, they can hire one from Audi Uk at Milton Keynes. I think that is (or at least was) done via Paragon.

Dealer hired a TTS for me when I wanted to test drive one and they did not have one available. Obviously there's some cost to the dealer but it doesn't have to be a TT; like courtesy cars, something that keeps you mobile is all that's necessary.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If that's the car you wanted, why throw your toys out of the pram just for another two / three weeks wait? In the scheme of things it's a tiny issue. Problem is a new car means a lot to some people, but to Audi it's just another lump of metal and to the salesman your sale is something else towards his next holiday.

Audi tracker, like many others is hopelessly unreliable, and if you walk then Audi could keep your deposit and sell the car anyway, so increase their profit margin.

End of the day your call. Hope it works out okay.

Must admit on the points above re new / used car; personal choice. Always nice to be the first owner of the new car. Assuming you can afford it.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> If that's the car you wanted, why throw your toys out of the pram just for another two / three weeks wait? In the scheme of things it's a tiny issue.


It's not exactly the car I wanted, I couldn't afford exactly what I wanted! So there were compromises to be made. As there would be with the used TTS I've seen. So for that reason it's swings and roundabouts really between the two. I think everyone would prefer a brand new car as opposed to a used one, myself included. That said, it's really not a 'must have' for me. It just worked out better for me to go new at the time with what was available in the used market.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

brittan said:


> If the dealer has promised to loan you a car but doesn't have one at their site, they can hire one from Audi Uk at Milton Keynes. I think that is (or at least was) done via Paragon.
> 
> Dealer hired a TTS for me when I wanted to test drive one and they did not have one available. Obviously there's some cost to the dealer but it doesn't have to be a TT; like courtesy cars, something that keeps you mobile is all that's necessary.


Would you believe I even offered to pay towards the loan car (as it was going to be for longer than originally thought) and they still said no?!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I know in your position I'd be thinking exactly like you, however when it's someone else's issue it's sometimes easier to see the pro's and cons.

I'd hand out for the car you really want (the new one I think?!?) but really put pressure on the dealer re the loan car. Take it higher than the sales guys, point out the amount of money you are out of pocket because of what they promised and see if they will budge. You could at least see if they can do a better deal, or will come to some arrangement over the cost of a loaner till yours is ready.

Good luck!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

debonair said:


> Would you believe I even offered to pay towards the loan car (as it was going to be for longer than originally thought) and they still said no?!


I expect they said that in reference to their courtesy car fleet. lending one to a single customer for a number of weeks rather than to multiple customers over the same time will reduce the work they can do for customers wanting a courtesy car.

However, if you let them know that you know they can hire an extra car, just for you, maybe the answer will be different.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

minsTTerman said:


> I'd hand out for the car you really want (the new one I think?!?)


And there's the dilemma! I'd be happy with either but can't decide now.

I think what I am going to do is hang on a few days and see where we are early next week. My sales guy will be back then. I am waiting on a call back from Audi UK Customer Relations today/tomorrow as I'm more annoyed with them than anyone else due to them telling me my car was at the port when it isn't. I forgot to say in my original post that when I spoke with them yesterday they also told me that my car would be shipped by early next week but how they can say this when apparently it's not even reached the port yet I have no idea.

I've a couple of tricks up my sleeve too as far as the dealer is concerned which hopefully will work to my advantage if I need them to. I've booked a hire car for next week now, although I can still cancel it tomorrow if I want to, but I can't see anything changing between now and then.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> It's not exactly the car I wanted, I couldn't afford exactly what I wanted! So there were compromises to be made. As there would be with the used TTS I've seen. So for that reason it's swings and roundabouts really between the two. I think everyone would prefer a brand new car as opposed to a used one, myself included. That said, it's really not a 'must have' for me. It just worked out better for me to go new at the time with what was available in the used market.


Would it not be better to have a TTS over a Normal S-Line? 310PS is huge over 230PS. The TTS is the sweet spot in the TT range, comes with great spec as standard.

Have you got a link to the TTS? and what is it missing that you wish it had?

And yes of course we all would like brand new over second hand.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Well this is only my opinion. But unless a company is paying for a new car I really in this day and age don't see why people buy brand new.
> OK buying new gets you the spec you want, if you can afford all the extras you like? If you do high mileage you might need a new car every 3 years.
> 
> But you will, what ever way you play it, cash, PCP you will lose around 50% of the price you pay within 2.5 -3 years. Thats your hard earned cash after tax. On PCP you just paying the VAT and depreciation. So people pay 22k over 3 years and at the end have nothing.
> ...


I agree with the point buying used from Audi UK site, bought my TTS 4 months old highly loaded £15k less than the new price, no brainer to me.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > It's not exactly the car I wanted, I couldn't afford exactly what I wanted! So there were compromises to be made. As there would be with the used TTS I've seen. So for that reason it's swings and roundabouts really between the two. I think everyone would prefer a brand new car as opposed to a used one, myself included. That said, it's really not a 'must have' for me. It just worked out better for me to go new at the time with what was available in the used market.
> ...


There are actually 2 I have seen. Yes a TTS would be better than the S Line but the TTS wouldn't be new and both I have seen have less spec than I wanted (I have specced tech pack, reverse camera, folding mirrors, advanced key, parking system plus, traffic sign recognition), none of which I need but all of which I want 8). That said one of the TTS's has the matrix headlights which would be nice. Just look on Auto Trader for 2 Vegas yellow TTS's! One is not from Audi Approved Used though which I'm wary of. I'm also wary of the colour because as much as I love it, I'm worried that it will draw too much attention to thieves etc.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

debonair said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > debonair said:
> ...


I have the TTS Vegus Y and quite rightly the attention it brings is beyond belief but hey it is a wonderful looking TTS, I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

daddow said:


> I agree with the point buying used from Audi UK site, bought my TTS 4 months old highly loaded £15k less than the new price, no brainer to me.


Depends how you are financing it. PCP on a new car you will get £7k upwards discount. That's what I got off the price of the S Line. If you're buying used via Audi Finance then they hike the interest rates up way more than on a new car so it works out the same or often worse when buying used. This is how they get people like me to buy new cars.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

They both look stunning  
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-sea...AUDI&model=TTS&price-from=30000&colour=Yellow

The top one has all the parking stuff you want. But the Audi one has 20" Y's :wink: Thats a hell of a lot of car for the price.

Link to Audi one, no Previous Owners so a demo. 7000 miles is nothing, just run in :wink: Love that colour  
http://www.jardinemotors.co.uk/audi/used-cars/7164436-audi-tt-tts-tfsi-quattro/


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> They both look stunning
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-sea...AUDI&model=TTS&price-from=30000&colour=Yellow
> 
> The top one has all the parking stuff you want. But the Audi one has 20" Y's :wink: Thats a hell of a lot of car for the price.
> ...


Wasn't sure about the ride on 20's?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Wasn't sure about the ride on 20's?


My MK2 had 19" on S-Line suspension, it was fine but speed bump and potholes, it was hard/harsh.

Mk3 on 20" Y's is soft over speed bump and potholes to the point I looked at my build code list to check I had S-Line suspension on it, yes I do. The drive is fantastic.

Love the yellow with the 20"Y's and the silver mirrors ties in so well.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, well I've just put a call in about that car and they are sending me a video and getting back to me with some figures. So we will see what they come back with. I actually hope the figures are crap, then that will make things easier for me


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol: 
I wish you well in whatever way you go.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

handyman said:


> If the dealer made a promise to loan you a car then they should honour that.


At what point of your purchase did they say they'd lend you a car?

Anything a sales person says, up to, and at, the point of sale, forms part of your contract with them.

Even if it was verbal.

So unless they offered you that after you deposited they are legally obliged to honour it, it became part of your contract with them when they said it.

You could be in a position to call your credit card company and tell them they are not providing that part of the service promised, and do a chargeback.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get the TTS, its a much better car.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

TFP said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> > If the dealer made a promise to loan you a car then they should honour that.
> ...


To be honest, I can't remember exactly what point it was at. There were many conversations before point of sale and many afterwards.

Just had the figures for the TTS with the 20's on. Bizarrely the figures are pretty much identical to those I'd be paying for the new S Line. Literally within a couple of pounds, the final payment is nigh on the same too. So that really hasn't helped  Only thing with that TTS is that it's a little older than I would have liked at 15 months


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Get the TTS, its a much better car.


It is but for me, I don't really need the extra power. I'd be more than happy with the S Line.

Still don't know what to do.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You prompted it... :lol:

I didn't mention the power, the car has many more extras and bells and whistles regardless of power - you dont have to press the gas to the floor. Plus it will be worth more on resale.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TFP said:


> Anything a sales person says, up to, and at, the point of sale, forms part of your contract with them.
> 
> Even if it was verbal.


I'd love to see how that would roll with trading standards...

Punter " The salesman said I could have a loan car"

Salesman "No I didn't"

Trading Standards "Sorry no recording,no evidence....
Next" :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Only thing with that TTS is that it's a little older than I would have liked at 15 months


With less than 7000 who cares?  Its a good price and like Toshiba says it will hold its price well.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> You prompted it... :lol:
> 
> I didn't mention the power, the car has many more extras and bells and whistles regardless of power - you dont have to press the gas to the floor. Plus it will be worth more on resale.


Fair enough but the S-Line I have specced has more bells and whistles (that I want) than either of the TTS's that I've been looking at so the only plus point in having the TTS for me over the S-Line is it's power and looks. Power I'm not so fussed about but looks, well yes I'm a sucker for that 8)


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing with that TTS is that it's a little older than I would have liked at 15 months
> ...


Maybe. The yellow ones have been hanging around a while though and the non Audi Approved one has had it's priced dropped which makes me wonder how well the yellow ones do actually sell. Everyone seems to love the colour but are too scared to buy one!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

leopard said:


> TFP said:
> 
> 
> > Anything a sales person says, up to, and at, the point of sale, forms part of your contract with them.
> ...


Nothing to do with trading standards, all they do is dish out fines for business's not complying with rules.

Would be up to a small claims court to decide.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm currently in talks with the dealer for the Approved Used TTS. Not getting anywhere which is annoying. They won't budge on their original offer. Also awaiting a call back from my dealer to discuss cancelling my order. It could still go either way at this point. Still no call from Audi UK Customer Relations.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

My dealer has said they will put me in a car from 17th June if mine hasn't turned up (that's when I was expecting to be collecting before my car went AWOL). So would only be hiring for 2 weeks. I can live with that. Still don't know what to do though as I do love that TTS.

I used to be indecisive :roll:

Oh and if I cancel it's bye bye deposit, they have said


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

The TTS has been dropped by £1000 perhaps they don't want to drop it lower. Personally I think it's a good price for a TTS with 7000. I would have bought it but out of my price range. 33-35 for a good TTS is good. Probably 45-46k new. I think you will lose less money on that than your new S-Line.

What ever way you go you get a great TT


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It is a good price, I agree. My main concern is the colour. Alongside Ara Blue it's my favourite colour of all for the Mk3. I know it's bold and not to everyones taste, I couldn't care less about that but I'm really worried it would attract the wrong kind of attention e.g. thieves, jealous people, vandals etc. I'm sure it was on this forum I read somewhere about someone having a yellow Porsche which kept getting done over so they changed to a white one and never had a single problem. That's what I've got nagging in the back of my mind which is stopping me from going for it.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yes I read that also.
I don't think it stands out more than Tango Red, Solar Orange or Ara Blue. All stand out a lot more than Daytona grey or white.

I've never read people having the problem with the other colours, but we are talking about the scum of the earth. They simply do not like you having anything nice that they don't have.

Colour is so personal we all have different taste. But when I got my guy looking for a MK3 for me at Derby Audi, it had to be in no order.
Tango Red
Blue
Yellow.
Nano Grey.

Your mini could have easily been a target for the people we are talking about. :x


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

The JCW was black and didn't stand out at all. I actually hated it in black :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TFP said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > TFP said:
> ...


Trading Standards is usually the first port of call for Mr Joe Public and a judge would most likely expect this.It comes under the terminology of "pre action protocol".

If you issue proceedings at Court based upon a verbal agreement, then a Judge will consider the evidence presented including witness accounts and any relevant documents. Unfortunately, Judges do not have magic powers to be able to determine for definite, who is telling the truth....so issuing proceedings on a verbal say so is flaky to say the least.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

They've just said they'll throw in the next service free on the TTS plus a full tank of fuel. It's already had it's oil change so next one will be a full service. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,
Save yourself a load of grief and get it in writing...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Yep,
> Save yourself a load of grief and get it in writing...


+1. Definitely.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

you seem like a nightmare customer. Just wait, whats a few weeks? and the amount you saved on selling private just hire a Golf until the TT comes.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I try to buy built cars which I have managed in recent years which saves the wait and bigger discounts.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> you seem like a nightmare customer. Just wait, whats a few weeks? and the amount you saved on selling private just hire a Golf until the TT comes.


Nope just expect to get what I was told I was going to. I don't think that's unreasonable. Would have done things differently had I not been ill informed. I'm not in the fortunate position of having money to just throw away I'm afraid. Why should I lose money because of their incompetence?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Free service and a tank of fuel.. seems like a winner.
in the words of Yoda "Do. Or do not. There is no try." and "One you start down the TTS path, forever will it dominate your destiny" OK that last one i may have changed... slightly.. :twisted:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Nope just expect to get what I was told I was going to. I don't think that's unreasonable. Would have done things differently had I not been ill informed. I'm not in the fortunate position of having money to just throw away I'm afraid. Why should I lose money because of their incompetence?


Well said.


Toshiba said:


> *Free service and a tank of fuel.. seems like a winner.*
> in the words of Yoda "Do. Or do not. There is no try." and "One you start down the TTS path, forever will it dominate your destiny" OK that last one i may have changed... slightly.. :twisted:


:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:  
buy it...buy it.....................O damm I was trying so hard to not sway you. :wink: bang for bucks the TTS is the best TT imo. One day I might own one...one day ....perhaps not :?

drool 









Have a watch.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

debonair said:


> It is a good price, I agree. My main concern is the colour. Alongside Ara Blue it's my favourite colour of all for the Mk3. I know it's bold and not to everyones taste, I couldn't care less about that but I'm really worried it would attract the wrong kind of attention e.g. thieves, jealous people, vandals etc. I'm sure it was on this forum I read somewhere about someone having a yellow Porsche which kept getting done over so they changed to a white one and never had a single problem. That's what I've got nagging in the back of my mind which is stopping me from going for it.


I think your concern might be unfounded. I've had no problems, touch wood, and if someone's going to steal it then it's a lot harder to hide and get rid of than a neutral colour. I've only had problems with two cars, and both of them were black...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I think I've come to a decision. Maybe :roll:

I've calculated what the whole cost of both cars would be to me for the period I would keep them for. On the surface I thought the TTS would work out cheaper but it actually doesn't. So this time I think I'm going to stick with the S Line and then when I'm ready to change I'll be looking at a TTS. Climb up the ladder, I know what I'm like and I need something to aspire to. I should also be in a better financial position next time round. Far too sensible I know. Nyxx that photo is just amazing and you nearly changed my mind all over again  Oh crap


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It really does not matter if it's the S-Line or TTS. All joking aside.
If you get the same enjoyment I am you will be so very happy and that's all that counts.

I was up till 2-3 am watching YouTube on the TT. The cabin is so far ahead of other cars. It's stunning. The drive, the sound when in dynamic. I love it far more than I even hoped and am sure you will. Just do want you think is right for you.

Have you a config code so we can look at you full spec? Like the one I have in my sig


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> Have you a config code so we can look at you full spec? Like the one I have in my sig


The config code doesn't work any more. I have tried it a couple of times before but it just says 'Code no longer Valid' or suchlike. I have 2 or 3 codes from when I was speccing but none of them are recognised any more.

Spec is:

S-Line Quattro 2.0 TFSI Black Edition S-Tronic
Ibis White
19" 5 spoke blade alloys (a bit marmite I think but I love them)
Tech Pack
B&O
Privacy Glass
Heated Seats
Super Sports Seats (alcantara/leather)
S Line Sports Suspension
Parking System Plus
Reverse Camera
Electric Folding/heated mirrors
Advanced Key
Traffic Sign Recognition

It will look like this


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a....

I'll stop there to avoid confusing the dilemma even more :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

New code for you, think this is right spec?

AY6ZKG23

A link to the hand book so you can have a good read up. Unlike any other car you do need to read this handbook  
https://ownersmanuals2.com/audi/tt-tts-coupe-2016-owner-s-manual-72008


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Nope just expect to get what I was told I was going to. I don't think that's unreasonable. Would have done things differently had I not been ill informed. I'm not in the fortunate position of having money to just throw away I'm afraid. Why should I lose money because of their incompetence?
> ...


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

debonair said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > you seem like a nightmare customer. Just wait, whats a few weeks? and the amount you saved on selling private just hire a Golf until the TT comes.
> ...


And when have you known a car dealership/industry to tell the absolute gospel truth? They are hardly renowned for it. If what you have on order is exactly what you want then wait. Mine took 4 months to drive when i was told 8-12 weeks. It was worth the wait. And if you're ordering an new Audi TT then i'd hardly say you're hard up for money so some 'burning' shouldn't hurt. Just saying its worth the wait, take what any dealerships tells you with a pinch of salt.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> New code for you, think this is right spec?
> 
> AY6ZKG23
> 
> ...


Thanks Nyxx 

Nearly right.The Comfort & Sound pack wasn't available when I ordered and I also didn't spec the digital climate control.



F1SpaceMonkey said:


> And when have you known a car dealership/industry to tell the absolute gospel truth? They are hardly renowned for it. If what you have on order is exactly what you want then wait. Mine took 4 months to drive when i was told 8-12 weeks. It was worth the wait. And if you're ordering an new Audi TT then i'd hardly say you're hard up for money so some 'burning' shouldn't hurt. Just saying its worth the wait, take what any dealerships tells you with a pinch of salt.


I've had MINI's for many years (with a couple of TT's in between) and have always had superb service from my local MINI dealer. Cannot fault it in any way and they are always honest with me. Guess I have been spoilt.

What I have on order is not exactly what I want. Neither is the used TTS. I've said before, there would be compromises with both as I simply cannot afford exactly what I want.

And just to throw a spanner in the works the dealer with the TTS has now said they will knock another £400 off the price on top of everything else. Back to square one :?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If that makes the TTS workable or close to it and you can get there with a little more haggling I would opt for the TTS. The yellow one posted does look nice with those 20's 8)


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

TerryCTR said:


> If that makes the TTS workable or close to it and you can get there with a little more haggling I would opt for the TTS. The yellow one posted does look nice with those 20's 8)


Agree

The TTS is a very nice machine


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Nearly right.The Comfort & Sound pack wasn't available when I ordered and I also didn't spec the digital climate control


If I may say, the Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning control would be very high on my must have list. Full auto aircon, and the superb look over the manual version really is worth having debonair.

Am amazed there giving you £400 off and a free next service+ a full tank of petrol.(£ 350 ish)

I am trying to see what the TTS lacks in the way you like it? Parking system at the front and camera at the back, No advanced key, I do love that. no Traffic Sign Recognition, well the satnav shows speed limit of the road you're on, so that helps....well Did not stop me getting a speeding ticket 14 hours into new TT :roll: I am going to the naughty boy class :roll:

To compensate you get 80 more BHP (I know your not bothered about that) , Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning with integrated digital display=almost a must have really, Hill hold assist, I don't have that but I've seen people talk very highly of it, full leather sports seats, I love them, 20" Y's =drool  ,

Another long night debonair  
Just to tease you








How could you say no!! hehe [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for that Dave :roll:

I'm going to have to make a decision soon. What I can't seem to get past is that I was really looking forward to getting a brand new car. One that I had chosen and was built specifically for me. And I'm still not sure about those 20" Y spokes. They do look amazing but my main use of the car will be my 35 mile round trip to work every day and the roads are terrible. Pot holes everywhere, poor repairs where they have made a complete hash of filling the holes in, speed bumps etc. I've always worked my way up with cars too, not starting at the top (I'll never get to an RS so for me the TTS would be the top). I get bored of cars quite easily and like to change. The reason I'm changing from MINI is mainly because I'd gone as far as I could go with them i.e. the JCW. So if I buy the TTS now, where will I go next? This might sound bizarre to some but it's part of the joy of cars for me, working my way up to the ultimate goal.

I'm half hoping someone else buys the TTS then there will be no decision to make :?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Remember that a new TTS will now incur the higher road tax so now wouldn't be a bad time to go for it


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Did you have S-line suspension and 19" on any of your old TT's?

The suspension on the MK3 is a big step forward. 20Y's with S-line suspension is a lot softer over speed bumps/pop holes than my Mk2 with 19" S-Line suspension. To the point I checked to make sure I had it, it's that much better/softer when you want it like that.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

debonair said:


> Thanks for that Dave :roll:
> 
> I'm going to have to make a decision soon. What I can't seem to get past is that I was really looking forward to getting a brand new car. One that I had chosen and was built specifically for me. And I'm still not sure about those 20" Y spokes. They do look amazing but my main use of the car will be my 35 mile round trip to work every day and the roads are terrible. Pot holes everywhere, poor repairs where they have made a complete hash of filling the holes in, speed bumps etc. I've always worked my way up with cars too, not starting at the top (I'll never get to an RS so for me the TTS would be the top). I get bored of cars quite easily and like to change. The reason I'm changing from MINI is mainly because I'd gone as far as I could go with them i.e. the JCW. So if I buy the TTS now, where will I go next? This might sound bizarre to some but it's part of the joy of cars for me, working my way up to the ultimate goal.
> 
> I'm half hoping someone else buys the TTS then there will be no decision to make :?


Well I hope your partner never asks you out for the cinema or a fine restaurant, it could be 'sky wars 123' before you gave him the answer, :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

daddow said:


> Well I hope your partner never asks you out for the cinema or a fine restaurant, it could be 'sky wars 123' before you gave him the answer, :lol:


I've already been told several times this week I'm getting a divorce :lol:



Nyxx said:


> Did you have S-line suspension and 19" on any of your old TT's?
> 
> The suspension on the MK3 is a big step forward. 20Y's with S-line suspension is a lot softer over speed bumps/pop holes than my Mk2 with 19" S-Line suspension. To the point I checked to make sure I had it, it's that much better/softer when you want it like that.


No need for me to wonder any more. I looked at local dealers to see if any of them had a TTS in stock with the 20" Y's so I could have a drive. One of them did so off I popped this morning and took it out for a spin.....................I soon found out I had no need to worry. Was very pleasantly surprised with the ride. More than pleasantly surprised. I was totally blown away with everything to be honest. I didn't want to get out of it. But that one wasn't any good for me anyway as it had virtually no spec on it all.

So..............I walked away, came home and, well, let's just say there is now one less Vegas Yellow TTS on the market 8)


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

debonair said:


> So..............I walked away, came home and, well, let's just say there is now one less Vegas Yellow TTS on the market 8)


Well done, lovely cars, you'll enjoy.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank god for that


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> Thank god for that


    I got there in the end.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

debonair said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god for that
> ...


Good man.

You were indecisive yes, but you did the right thing, forums are great for speaking to actual owners of the cars rather than a car sales person that'll say anything to sell a car.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Well done, enjoy it.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> So..............I walked away, came home and, well, let's just say there is now one less Vegas Yellow TTS on the market 8)


Very happy for you


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > So..............I walked away, came home and, well, let's just say there is now one less Vegas Yellow TTS on the market 8)
> ...


You bullied me into it :roll:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Better change your forum signature then and relegate the Polo:

Now - TTS, Vegas yellow.......


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Rumney said:


> Better change your forum signature then and relegate the Polo:
> 
> Now - TTS, Vegas yellow.......


Still got the Polo, won't get the TTS til the weekend. But will change the other bit


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Talk about a last minute curve ball.

After a long and frustrating week of 'talks' with Audi UK Customer Relations and the dealer I originally placed the order for the S Line with, they have just asked me to name my discount to not cancel the order for the S Line, and they were talking in four figure sums. To say I am shocked is an understatement. I'm leaving at 7am tomorrow to make my way to the dealer to collect the TTS. I don't think this will change anything, I couldn't actually answer the guy as I was too gobsmacked at what he was saying. Still in shock :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

O well to late.
Enjoy tomorrow


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> Talk about a last minute curve ball.
> 
> After a long and frustrating week of 'talks' with Audi UK Customer Relations and the dealer I originally placed the order for the S Line with, they have just asked me to name my discount to not cancel the order for the S Line, and they were talking in four figure sums. To say I am shocked is an understatement. I'm leaving at 7am tomorrow to make my way to the dealer to collect the TTS. I don't think this will change anything, I couldn't actually answer the guy as I was too gobsmacked at what he was saying. Still in shock :?


Pointless offering a discount on a car that has gone missing anyway!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Dealer reckons it will be with them next week. They must know something everyone else doesn't


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

debonair said:


> Dealer reckons it will be with them next week. They must know something everyone else doesn't


Maybe if they hadn't kept miss informing you about your delivery date you wouldn't have looked elsewhere.

They only have themselves to blame.

I've had similar experiences twice now with Audi and Volkswagen.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like there could be a bargain TT for someone or they will put it on demo.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

What time are you picking up the TTS *debonair*?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Currently on a train on the way there. Should be at dealers in around an hour


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool. I have to wait until 1...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It'll be here before you know it


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> It'll be here before you know it


What's the new car like? Hope you really love it!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just hoping the original S Line hasn't arrived early, and is in the showroom when he gets there, or another dilemma presents itself.

Should at least be a good value car available for someone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It's here!

Great drive back, weather stayed dry. Did a bit of motorway and some twisty roads through the Peak District. Big smiles. What a great car    

Only thing is, I've fallen foul of the gremlins already - Traffic alerts and loose plastic insert on the drivers seat. Guess I'll be booking it for warranty work then!

Sales guy at the TTS dealer reckons the S Line may have got damaged on it's way to the port which is why it's gone AWOL.

At the dealers...........


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great *debonair*!

Here's mine:


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice! Debonair, that is a fine looking car. Time to update your profile picture! 
Handyman, mine is the same colour as yours and not a bit disappointed! 
Less than a week to go!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Was wondering where you'd got to Handyman. Too busy playing I expect!

Lovely car you have there!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ttsser said:


> Nice! Debonair, that is a fine looking car. Time to update your profile picture!
> Handyman, mine is the same colour as yours and not a bit disappointed!
> Less than a week to go!


Thanks! Will take some more pics tomorrow and change it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Many cars are damaged in transit and like the dealer has said, thats a red flag sign for sure.
Dealers are not always told either. Cars are repaired and sent on to the dealers and the customer is never informed.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Many cars are damaged in transit and like the dealer has said, thats a red flag sign for sure.
> Dealers are not always told either. Cars are repaired and sent on to the dealers and the customer is never informed.


Yes, I'm definitely thinking I did the right thing by going with the TTS. And I've managed to reach a solution with the dealer about my deposit too today so I'm not going to lose that either. Overall a good result.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That really does look awesome, congratulations. I've never been a huge fan of the Y Spokes, but they do look great against Vegas.

They will be a pain to keep clean, so you'll be wanting some of this http://amzn.to/2saKgjt it's epic stuff, makes cleaning the wheels a doddle. Spray on, jet wash off, job done. No acids, no scrubbing, no need to get your hands dirty.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

debonair said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Many cars are damaged in transit and like the dealer has said, thats a red flag sign for sure.
> ...


Good.

They haven't exactly been professional have they.

I've done enough sales training over the years, they've always been told "if you don't know exact details don't ever make it up"


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

kmpowell said:


> That really does look awesome, congratulations. I've never been a huge fan of the Y Spokes, but they do look great against Vegas.
> 
> They will be a pain to keep clean, so you'll be wanting some of this http://amzn.to/2saKgjt it's epic stuff, makes cleaning the wheels a doddle. Spray on, jet wash off, job done. No acids, no scrubbing, no need to get your hands dirty.


Thanks! I wasn't looking forward to cleaning the wheels I have to say. I was going to get some Bilberry wheel cleaner, will try a couple of different ones I think and see which one works best.



TFP said:


> Good.
> 
> They haven't exactly been professional have they.
> 
> I've done enough sales training over the years, they've always been told "if you don't know exact details don't ever make it up"


Lesson learned for both me and them I think. On a plus note, the dealer I got the TTS from (Warrington) has been nothing short of brilliant. I noticed a slight scuff to one of the alloys today (must have been out of sight at the bottom of the wheel when I checked yesterday when picking it up) so I emailed them and sent a photo, fully expecting them to say I'd done it and they couldn't help. No. 'Take it into your local dealer and get them to charge us'. I'm so used to having to battle for everything of late, this came as a pleasant surprise. Very happy.

Dash cam fitted today so I'm ready to rock and roll now. Loving this car


----------



## peterg1 (May 3, 2017)

Debonair
Warrington Is my local dealer, and actually went to see your very car. Very nice it is too.
Ended Up going to Liverpool and ordered an ArA blue blacking TTS...
Its been built and Is on its way.... can't wait.. well its actually my wife car...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

peterg1 said:


> Debonair
> Warrington Is my local dealer, and actually went to see your very car. Very nice it is too.
> Ended Up going to Liverpool and ordered an ArA blue blacking TTS...
> Its been built and Is on its way.... can't wait.. well its actually my wife car...


Your wife has good taste! I strongly suspect my next one will be Ara blue. That is if I can bear to move away from yellow 

How come you didn't order from Warrington? Did you get a better deal at Liverpool?


----------



## peterg1 (May 3, 2017)

Debonair
Nothing wrong with Warrington Audi, its just that very same day as seeing your car we went over to Liverpool Audi, because they had n ARa blue in the showroom. 
Deal done that day, cracking offer, pushed them all the way... Actually left the showroom and said it wasn't good enough, they rang on the way home, to ask what would secure the deal..
Was actually on the way back to Warrington to test your car.. but didn't make it..
Did test an RS roadster the week before, that was astonishing in every way. I hope the TTS is as exciting????


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Stunning looking TT
Enjoy.

Hopefully I might even see it next month


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

peterg1 said:


> Debonair
> Nothing wrong with Warrington Audi, its just that very same day as seeing your car we went over to Liverpool Audi, because they had n ARa blue in the showroom.
> Deal done that day, cracking offer, pushed them all the way... Actually left the showroom and said it wasn't good enough, they rang on the way home, to ask what would secure the deal..
> Was actually on the way back to Warrington to test your car.. but didn't make it..
> Did test an RS roadster the week before, that was astonishing in every way. I hope the TTS is as exciting????


I've not driven an RS so I can't compare it to that but I don't see how anyone could be disappointed with the TTS. It is truly an amazing car. I'm glad Liverpool rang you back and you sorted a deal with them, otherwise your wife might have bought my car!



Nyxx said:


> Stunning looking TT
> Enjoy.
> 
> Hopefully I might even see it next month


Thanks Dave  . You may see it, you never know, stranger things have happened!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

.......and the saga continues.

I went to see my original dealer today to smooth things over as I hadn't been in since the issue with my deposit. After a long chat with the general sales manager and the conversation going completely off course, it turns out my position right now is that they could put me in a brand new TTS for not much difference in what I'm paying now for the used one I just bought. Basically, unless I want to lose my original deposit I put down on the S-Line I cancelled I have to get my next car from them. Explanation - If they make enough profit selling the S-Line they'll give me my deposit back straight away, if they don't they have agreed to hang onto my deposit until I am ready to change my car (which would be in about 18 months-2 years) and then use it towards my next car. It was the best way I could think of suggesting to them which meant I didn't lose it completely. They agreed to it, so, working on the basis I may have to get my next car from them anyway, I can get into a brand new TTS right now rather than in 18 months time. My plan was to get a new TTS next time round anyway.

Its complicated how it all works out with the figures, with the interest rates, how much I can build in savings in the next 18 months towards the next car, what I will lose on the used TTS I have now (which won't be much as I got it cheap anyway) etc etc.

I wish I hadn't gone in now.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What's the catch? It can't be that simple surely would make you take a hit on the existing one which means a deposit to switch over?

Remember the TTS will now be hit with the higher tax for the next 5 years but bar that if I could swap to brand new and have the exact spec I wanted for a similar monthly and a minimal deposit then I would go for it myself


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes there will be a hit but I'll be saving on my payments with a new one as the interest rate is much lower on new.

The tax isn't really an issue as I'd only be keeping my current car 18 months or so, so there would only next years tax to pay before I'd be going onto higher tax anyway if I bought new then. Plus I'd get a tax refund from my current car to put towards the additional tax for next year.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Dilemma 2 - The return


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> The Dilemma 2 - The return


I know. I did think about starting a new thread with that title but decided not to as I didn't think anyone would read it  Not sure I would


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the fact you have posted shows you already know it's the right call, order one


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> I think the fact you have posted shows you already know it's the right call, order one


And be subjected to the wait and crappy tracking again?!

Debonair, I assume no rational explanation has ever been given for your delay. I pick up my car on Saturday and will try and check it extra carefully considering the long delay at Emden.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

jonstatt said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > I think the fact you have posted shows you already know it's the right call, order one
> ...


Ah but I would have the pleasure of driving my current TTS until the new one arrived so no biggy there, plus I would know fully what to expect this time round and basically not to believe a word anyone says to me, unless it's 'Your car has arrived at the dealership'. Not sure I'd even believe that after last time.

As for the explanation....good question. And one still very much open with Audi UK Customer Relations, who are just as dire as everyone else there. I spoke with them at the beginning of the week and, once they knew I'd had the agreement I'd reached with the dealer about my deposit down in writing, they said "that's great, I can get this matter closed down now". Er no you can't. My original complaint was the completely inaccurate information you gave me about the status of my order and that has never been addressed or explained. I think on 3 different occasions they told me a crock of sh!t about where my car was, so it wasn't even just the once they got it wrong. All they have tried to do is palm it off on the dealer. It's now been escalated to a manager at Audi Customer Relations. I was meant to get an answer yesterday but surprise surprise they didn't have one and now they say they will absolutely have an answer tomorrow. They are talking about a 'goodwill gesture' too so I'll probably get a keyring in the post :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

What interest rates are you getting from Audi.
I was thinking of a load but the wife said No :wink: 
When I asked Audi and said Barclays are 4.9% APR(£7,500 +)
http://www.barclays.co.uk/Loans/P1242557963420
the conversation stopped right there.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> What interest rates are you getting from Audi.
> I was thinking of a load but the wife said No :wink:
> When I asked Audi and said Barclays are 4.9% APR(£7,500 +)
> http://www.barclays.co.uk/Loans/P1242557963420
> the conversation stopped right there.


APR on a new car on PCP is 4.6%

I've had the calculator out all morning and my head is mashed with number crunching. Before even contemplating getting into proper discussions with my dealer I've approached a couple of others for some figures on a new TTS. Best I'm at so far is a 15.7% saving on list price, equalling £7.5k

Don't listen to your wife, she's a woman and what do they know?!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> Don't listen to your wife, she's a woman and what do they know?!


Everything. 
Rule #1 Never ever underestimate a woman. 
Men are physically stronger, and we can have a pee standing up, it just about ends there. :wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Wise words Dave, wise words.

Oh and very true :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

15.7% is pretty good at this point, I was one of the lucky few to make 19.7% at Christmas there but I would be happy with 15.7 if you can negotiate that into the deal.

What colour would you go for and what options would you take/drop if you decide to go for this?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well she saved me 4.9% but the bank account took a hit. She said charge yourself 4.9% :roll:


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Hi debonair, don't want to sound like a cliche, but I think it's a bit of a no brainer for you really! I know you love your new TTS, but there's something satisfying in knowing every mile your car has done and what it's been put through which you can only get from a new car plus if it's not much difference in cost and you're happy with what you'll get for your current TTS. You will be able to spec it exactly how you want it, so bonus. For what it's worth, I say go for it. You won't regret doing so. Will you go for yellow again?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> What colour would you go for and what options would you take/drop if you decide to go for this?


I think I would need to start a new Dilemma thread for this question. Would I go Vegas Yellow again or would I go Ara Blue? Then there's Nano Grey. My gut is telling me if I go for it, it will be Ara Blue. But then I think I would miss the yellow. Then I think if I were to go yellow I may as well just keep the one I have for a bit and then I'm back at square one!

What I have been speccing is an Ara Blue Black Edition. Spec wouldn't actually change that much. I wouldn't be losing any spec but would add on a couple of bits like red calipers and front sensors, maybe reverse camera. I might lose the 20's for 19's actually. Black or grey leather? Hmmmm


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Hi debonair, don't want to sound like a cliche, but I think it's a bit of a no brainer for you really! I know you love your new TTS, but there's something satisfying in knowing every mile your car has done and what it's been put through which you can only get from a new car plus if it's not much difference in cost and you're happy with what you'll get for your current TTS. You will be able to spec it exactly how you want it, so bonus. For what it's worth, I say go for it. You won't regret doing so. Will you go for yellow again?


That's the only thing about my car now, it's not new so doesn't feel truly 'mine'. Which is weird coming from someone who has only ever bought used cars before. I'll be honest I was really really looking forward to having my own brand new car.

See my previous post re colour etc!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I think Ara blue almost demands a black edition which will up the costs. If you did go that route I know the 19s look horrendous in photos but I have saw a few new in the flesh and I would be happy with them.

I do like the standard 19s though they are one of the best options ignoring the 20 y's

Red calipers with Ara blue would also be a yes for me.

The non standard colour interiors were adding some time to the waiting a few months back so I would check the shortage has passed.

Other than that get speccing


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

The BE won't change the cost much for me as I would spec all those options anyway. And I'm one of the few people who like the standard BE wheels, that's why I doubt very much I'd put 20's on.

If there is a delay in the non-standard leather that would be a bonus as I get to drive the Vegas for even longer! I would really miss it. I get so many positive comments about it, oh and a few sarcastic ones  I get total strangers coming up to look at it and even take photos  .

I've put the call in to my dealer. Not sure the people I need are in today so it may have to wait until tomorrow. It is all going to boil down to figures. There is no emotion in it this time, just numbers pure and simple. I guess I'm in a win win situation (for once!) as either way I end up with a great car


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

BE come with 20" "V" 8) It would be rude not to


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of those wheels tbh don't hate them but they wouldn't be my first choice. I much prefer the 19s. One of the dealers has an Ara blue BE stock car with the 20s which I could have next week. But that's not the dealer that has my deposit :?


----------



## greer4411 (Jul 4, 2017)

I got your PM, but as im new to the board, i cant use the pm feature yet it seems.

Try Audi Stoke. New car sales Jane is her name. Shes been very good with me so far and got me where i needed to be.

good luck, been told week 36 for build and delivery end of September.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

greer4411 said:


> I got you PM, but as im new to the board, i cant use the pm feature yet it seems.
> 
> Try Audi Stoke. New car sales Jane is her name. Shes been very good with me so far and got me where i needed to be.
> 
> good luck, been told week 36 for build and delivery end of September.


Thanks for this. Guess what? I've been speaking with Jane already today. They are giving out some decent deals I have to say


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

New car sales are continuing to fall according to the news today. Dealers are struggling. 
My lad only took his A1 in for a service last week when the sales staff accosted him. They were bending over backwards to try and get him to sign up for a new car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

debonair said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > What colour would you go for and what options would you take/drop if you decide to go for this?
> ...


As I said re a previous post I had the Floret Silver TDI Launch car manual, I hate manual but the car was stunning shortly afterwards I spotted a 235 demo in Monsoon great colour but everyone thought it was my old MK2 Daytona, every Audi on the road now seems to be Daytona, (no great image with this colour now,) saw a great deal on the Vegas TTS same model/spec as yours the response from all and sundry has been nothing but amazing, the only colour I would change to would be my own expensive spec. I quite like the green but it is considered unlucky colour.


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

ive got a 6.2% on the car im getting next week - new sline quattro, however i did get 19% of from list
should i have got a better rate?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I have just saw a nano grey A3 S line and I must admit that it was very nice, not a colour I thought I would go for either


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

willsavage said:


> ive got a 6.2% on the car im getting next week - new sline quattro, however i did get 19% of from list
> should i have got a better rate?


That does seem quite high for a new car. One of the major selling points on a new car is the low rate finance. Was it a factory order?



TerryCTR said:


> I have just saw a nano grey A3 S line and I must admit that it was very nice, not a colour I thought I would go for either


I know, it's a lovely colour, I've seen a couple out and about and thought they looked great. I'm just not sure I could live with grey for 2 or 3 years as I'm just not a 'grey person'.


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

debonair said:


> willsavage said:
> 
> 
> > ive got a 6.2% on the car im getting next week - new sline quattro, however i did get 19% of from list
> ...


its the same % as online on their finance offers - i haggled on the price not the rate - thought the rate was a set they had to - didnt even cross my mind!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It's probably swings and roundabouts, if they had given you a lower rate they most likely wouldn't have given you such a big discount.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

willsavage said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > willsavage said:
> ...


Would your bank offer you a better rate? If so, you could switch or use the bank rate (or Debonair's) as an anchor to renegotiate. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It's looking like a no go so far for the new TTS. The figures my dealer has come up with are nowhere near what I was expecting in the end. I can get a far better deal elsewhere. They are currently trying to work out why they are so far away from the other deals I've got on the table, but they did say to call them before I went and bought anywhere else. So, at the moment, looks like I'll be sticking with what I have, unless anything changes drastically. Not unhappy with that at all, I get to keep the flying banana a bit longer


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Well this isn't going to plan at all. I have an absolutely cracking deal on the table for an Ara Blue Black Edition stock car. But it's not from the dealer that has my deposit and I don't think they will be able to touch it. I've emailed them the details of the deal but so far no response.

The new TTS would only be costing me £3k more than the one I just bought and that's including the slight loss I will make on my current TTS.

Here are the details of the car:










It's not got the red calipers I wanted but they said they can get that done (not free but we can sort it out between us) and it has the 20's on and I would have preferred the 19's. But it has the matrix lights!

Oh what to do, what to do :?


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Hi Debonair, seems like more compromises to me. Which you've already made with your current one. I know it's new, but if it's not exactly what you'd spec. I'd do what you were originally going to do. Wait for 18 months and then get a new one exactly the spec you want then. As you said, you're still going to be driving an amazing car.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Hi Debonair, seems like more compromises to me. Which you've already made with your current one. I know it's new, but if it's not exactly what you'd spec. I'd do what you were originally going to do. Wait for 18 months and then get a new one exactly the spec you want then. As you said, you're still going to be driving an amazing car.


I hear you. But it's actually going to cost me more to keep my current one. For the extra £3k I'd be spending now I'd be losing a lot more than that on the value of my current one in 2 years time. So, with that in mind, next time round I get more to spend on the exact car I want if I take the new one now. Neither the new one I've been offered or my current one are exactly what I wanted so either way there are still compromises.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like you've convinced yourself that you've got to spend money to save money. :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Deb, I cannot get my head round this. But I am sure you have all the figures right.

I think you paid around £33k for you TTS but my memory is not what it was 

A new TTS books around £45k, in 2 years Audi time Audi would probably give you £24K for it. You current car is never going to lose the value of a brand new one, VAT and all that. 
I would have thought your current TTS would be very kind....(well if still losing thousands can be ever seen as "kind".) compared to a new one over the next 2 years. 
Unless your getting the new one for only £3k more than you paid for your current one, that's 36k for a brand new TTS  
Thats some deal. 
If so I can see it could be worth more than your current one after 2 years from now if the TTS is that cheap.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

My car was just under £47k list and I paid £36.6k ish so it is possible Dave - maybe that purple one is for you after all 

The rate being a new car is going to be better and I believe Debonair is factoring that into the 'woman' maths to make it a no brainer


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Next time I am looking for a "new" car I am going to employ you or Deb to get me a deal.
£47k down to £36.6  
Good for you guys 

Terry could you ring the purple TTS guys up for me and get a swop deal pls....pretty pls :wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Terry has it spot on. They have given me a massive discount on the car, (I don't know how much exactly but it's big) plus the interest rate on new is much lower than on used. They actually said to me that they will be making a loss on the car but it will still be worth their while selling it to me as they will make money on their sales targets. How true this is I don't know, I've learnt to take everything sales people say with a bucket of salt. Not that I care about their profit, it's my pocket I'm worried about.

I've had my calculator out a lot over the past couple of days and I've gone over and over it to make sure I've got it right. 
Today I have even managed to get them to do the red calipers for free as part of the deal 

So, in the absence of my dealer contacting me in any way, shape or form even after an email and 2 phone calls to them, I have paid a deposit on the new TTS with the other dealer. It's just too good a deal to turn down and I might not get anything like it again in the future. I've only paid my deposit over the phone so if by any miraculous chance my dealer comes back to me today with a similar offer I can always cancel the other one but I think their silence speaks volumes. I'm really disappointed in them to be honest, you don't just ignore a customer even if you can't give them the deal they want. Just tell them.

I will be sad to see the Vegas Yellow go, really sad but I've always loved the Ara Blue so I know I won't be disappointed. Oh and those matrix headlights 

BTW Dave, I negotiate for a living :roll:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> Terry has it spot on. They have given me a massive discount on the car, (I don't know how much exactly but it's big) plus the interest rate on new is much lower than on used. They actually said to me that they will be making a loss on the car but it will still be worth their while selling it to me as they will make money on their sales targets. How true this is I don't know, I've learnt to take everything sales people say with a bucket of salt. Not that I care about their profit, it's my pocket I'm worried about.
> 
> I've had my calculator out a lot over the past couple of days and I've gone over and over it to make sure I've got it right.
> Today I have even managed to get them to do the red calipers for free as part of the deal
> ...


Will your new motor have climate control? As I understand your current TTS has . Personally I would hate to loose this option.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

No climate control no but I never use it and wouldn't have specced it. I know the dials look better but to me it's not worth paying £450 for. I've never had the a/c on in my current car, nor in any of the other cars I've had


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> BTW Dave, I negotiate for a living :roll:


 :wink: 
We all can see 

Well what car you getting next month Deb?  As you must have set the record for Previous...

Matrix headlights! yer I love them.  :wink:

Anyway and I seem to repeat this a lot at you....Very happy for you, Enjoy.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Dave, I negotiate for a living :roll:
> ...


Oh yeah, another one to add to the Previous, didn't think of that :roll: Next month I think I will get.......the bus! It will be a lot cheaper.

My dealer did eventually call me after I sent another email. They can't let me know anything until Tuesday as the top guy is not in until then. I don't think for a second they will be able to touch it so I think I'm just going to carry on as I am and I'll still have my deposit money sat there for another time.


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

debonair said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > debonair said:
> ...


You should let Audi uk know. Crap service and I think you need to push for refund of deposit from them given you have bought 2 cars since then. 
Also... difference between standard leds and matrix?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

willsavage said:


> You should let Audi uk know. Crap service and I think you need to push for refund of deposit from them given you have bought 2 cars since then.
> Also... difference between standard leds and matrix?


Trust me I have pushed but they are not budging and legally they don't have to as I signed a vehicle order form which states I am liable for any costs they have incurred if I cancel the order, so they're quite within their rights to actually charge me but they haven't.

Audi UK Customer Relations are already involved, have been for weeks. They have no hold over the dealerships as far as money is concerned so there is little they can do. I'm still waiting for Audi UK though to come back with a 'goodwill gesture' they mentioned but I'm not holding my breath that this is going to be anything significant. Once I know what their final stance is I will consider whether I want to take it any further. Audi UK have been as good as useless, about on par with the dealership.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I still haven't sorted things :?

Audi UK have told me where to go with my complaint as they didn't do anything wrong????!!!!! Really?! I'm leaving that on a back burner for now while I try and sort out what I'm doing with my car.

The dealer who has my deposit (after much frustration through being totally ignored, followed by an email to the MD of the Group  ) have matched the other dealers offer for the new TTS, and I will get my deposit back. The only thing is, their car has £1000 less spec on it. I would lose the 20's and the matrix lights but I would gain deluxe climate. Oh and plus now I'm already financially committed to the other dealer, as my dealer had initially ignored me and I didn't think it was going anywhere. I may be able to get out of it with the other dealer though as they too have made some cock ups which potentially mean I could get my deposit back.

Of course I want my initial deposit back but do I want a car with £1000 less spec on it for the same price? Not sure how much the extra £1000 spec would affect the residuals. I also don't want to lose another deposit somewhere else if I can't get out of it as I'll just be back in the same position again, although to a lesser extent as they didn't take as much deposit from me.

It really shouldn't be this hard buying a car.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

That's shocking from Audi UK, when I had to contact them about something, they didn't seem interested. All they wanted to do was refer me back to the dealer. They didn't seem to have a clue or care about the problem.

Could you live without the extra spec? It's not really matching the other dealers off is it. It's £1000 less! So already you are that amount up going with the other dealer.

I would have thought that the Matrix headlights would add extra to the residuals. Seems like it's something you need to decide which, A you will be financially better off and B, who you'll receive the better service from with your new car.

If it was me, I would go back to the new dealer and see if they would be willing to include the deluxe climate as part of their deal.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't add anything to the spec as these are both stock cars. The deal wouldn't be so good with a factory order as my current TTS will have de-valued during the wait.

What I'm trying to do is get the other dealer to agree to me collecting the car at the beginning of Sept as it would be on the new reg and will be worth more. I'm also trying to get my original dealer to agree for me to use my deposit against servicing etc, rather than on a new car, so I can claw it back that way. As to whether either of them agree remains to be seen.

I'd be happy with either car but, you're right, it makes no financial sense getting a lesser car for the same money. This journey has had so many twists and turns I have no idea what will happen next or how things will end up, anything could happen :?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> I can't add anything to the spec as these are both stock cars. The deal wouldn't be so good with a factory order as my current TTS will have de-valued during the wait.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is get the other dealer to agree to me collecting the car at the beginning of Sept as it would be on the new reg and will be worth more. I'm also trying to get my original dealer to agree for me to use my deposit against servicing etc, rather than on a new car, so I can claw it back that way. As to whether either of them agree remains to be seen.
> 
> I'd be happy with either car but, you're right, it makes no financial sense getting a lesser car for the same money. This journey has had so many twists and turns I have no idea what will happen next or how things will end up, anything could happen :?


If you are financially committed to the new dealer I would stay with them. The fairest compromise would be if your original dealer would give you the £1k credit towards future servicing then no one would loose out.

Personally all this hassle would spoil the enjoyment of the new motor for me, I would just want to move on. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

What ever amount you spent on Extra's there not worth anything come trade in, just makes your car more desirable/easy to sell, but worth more? only/properly if you sell it privately.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> What ever amount you spent on Extra's there not worth anything come trade in, just makes your car more desirable/easy to sell, but worth more? only/properly if you sell it privately.


Completely agree, just recently traded in my 3.0l A6 Avant, immaculate with £9k worth of extras, but just got £500 more than if the car had been standard spec. Dealer absolute rubbing his hands. They sold the car within a week. If I had the time would have sold it privately for more.

At least I enjoyed the extras when I had the car!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Both dealers had to adjust their initial figures they gave me as they had forgotten that it was a Black Edition, which they said has higher residuals


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Been following this thread, and now confused. Please don't throw toys out of pram, but it does seem there's a lot going on here.

If I read it correctly you ordered a TT and the delivery was about three to four weeks later than you had been told it should be.
As a result of the delay you cancelled that order and bought and collected an in stock TTS from the same dealer.
Now you don't want that car and are looking at another one, possibly at the original dealer but maybe somewhere else.

The issue now is over the value of the (now used) TTS you currently have?

All very complicated.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

More updates please.........


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Been following this thread, and now confused. Please don't throw toys out of pram, but it does seem there's a lot going on here.
> 
> If I read it correctly you ordered a TT and the delivery was about three to four weeks later than you had been told it should be.
> As a result of the delay you cancelled that order and bought and collected an in stock TTS from the same dealer.
> ...


There is a lot going on. Don't worry I'm not the toys out the pram type 

I'll try and compact 11 pages into one post, you're not quite right with your summary........

Ordered a new S-Line, factory order from local dealer. Audi UK advise car is at port so sell own car thinking new car is not far away. Audi UK then change their mind and car is only making it's way from factory and is potentially weeks away. Dealer refuses to loan me a car. Need car for work, means hiring for weeks, not prepared to do due to Audi UK giving me wrong info. Log complaint with Audi UK. Buy used TTS from a different dealer as need car quick. Original dealer refuses to return deposit. All hunky dorey then when speaking with original dealer they mention I'd be better off financially buying a new car. Do sums, they are potentially correct. Contact a couple of other dealers for rough figures. Figures work out cheaper in the long run than keeping used car. Contact original dealer with figures, they can't get anywhere near them. Leave deposit for new stock TTS with another dealer. Original dealer now say they can get near the deal but not quite but will get my previous deposit back if I buy from them. Their stock car has less spec than other dealers. Dilemma all over again.

Update........going with the other dealers TTS, the one with the better spec. Reasons? 1. They would not return my deposit. 2. Better spec than the other car for the same price 3. Find out the wheels on the other car are ones that I dislike

So, I pick it up a week tomorrow. Waiting to find out if original dealer will let me spend my deposit money they have on servicing rather than on a car. Deciding whether to throw my toys out the pram  at Audi UK.

Make sense? Probably not!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, get it.

Hopefully next one is good and all sorted.

Seems like a lot of pain.

Good luck


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Quite. My sanity has definitely been compromised 8)


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Sneaky peak from dealer

Even got to pick my registration which I wasn't expecting


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks fab. 
I think the BE looks best on Ara Blue


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

blaird03 said:


> Looks fab.
> I think the BE looks best on Ara Blue


Thanks!

Finally a result regarding my deposit from the original dealer, they're giving it me back. Well chuffed!


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

debonair said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fab.
> ...


great news! what you going to use the money on?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Great result (negotiating experience obviously paying off!) Sharp color too. Hope it brings miles of smiles.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

willsavage said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > blaird03 said:
> ...


Nothing, I'll be putting it aside to use towards deposit for next time round, which incidentally won't be for a good while!



BauhauTTS said:


> Great result (negotiating experience obviously paying off!) Sharp color too. Hope it brings miles of smiles.


Honestly thought I'd lost this battle but it all turned out good. Glad I persevered.

Pick up new one on Sat


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Sounds like you need a holiday


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Sounds like you need a holiday


I think everyone who's been following this thread needs a holiday. :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone's still reading it :roll:


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

debonair said:


> I'm surprised anyone's still reading it :roll:


its become a scandal - to be renamed DebGate


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

willsavage said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised anyone's still reading it :roll:
> ...


 

Well hopefully DebGate is over now. Unless something goes wrong with the new TTS


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess one or two salesmen will be getting the party gear out when this is all settled, :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

daddow said:


> I guess one or two salesmen will be getting the party gear out when this is all settled, :lol:


Hopefully no issues on new car, or better deals available, or DebGate2 will start and another new car swap will come into play :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > I guess one or two salesmen will be getting the party gear out when this is all settled, :lol:
> ...


DebGate2 will not be for at least 2 or 3 years, hopefully not at all if Audi learn how to treat their customers, although I'm not holding my breath for that. Everything I've posted is actually only half of what has happened, there were plenty more c0ck ups which I haven't even mentioned.

I have to say, this is my first time dealing with Audi dealerships (my previous TT's I bought used and not from Audi) and Audi UK and I can't believe how poor the service has been. I'm genuinely shocked. How stupid was I for thinking 'I'm buying a £40k + car, they'll look after me'. In all seriousness, I'm not sure I'll be sticking with Audi next time round. Although my original dealer has promised to look after me next time. Shame they didn't do that in the first place.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Try Audi Derby, I find them amazing.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

I think it can be very hit and miss with how you're treated by the dealer. As you said, when you're buying a £40k + car, you expect a certain level of customer service. So far, we've been looked after very well by our Audi dealer.

We've not collected our new cars yet, but I've got a MK2 TT at the moment and the service I've received when I've taken that in for servicing/MOT etc has been great. More often than not, I've bought a used car from an independent garage and the service is ok to a point. If I can though, I will always buy a car from a main dealer now wether new or used.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

It really is the luck of the draw with dealers on both purchasing and serving unfortunately. I have had both great and poor service from the same dealer in the past.

There have been so many motors purchased or rented in the past few years (record sales for Audi for example) I don't think dealers can cope with the volume of the service requirements of these vehicles hence in some cases lengthy waits for servicing. Some Audi dealerships have grown in size and I think some of the personal touch has been lost sadly.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

There have been 3 dealers I've been involved with over the last 3 months and all of them have fallen short somewhere along the line. Warrington, where I got my current car from were amazing up until the handover where the guy more or less just threw the keys at me and walked off. Didn't show me how to use anything, just told me to read the manual which was ironic as they'd put the wrong manual in the car!

Lincoln, where I'm getting my new car from have had their faults too, going back on things that they'd promised, although they have sorted everything now and said there will be something in it for me because of the aggro. This was only after I'd said I was going to cancel though.

Nottingham. I don't even want to talk about them. They came good in the end but only after a lot of blood, sweat and tears.

As for Audi UK - utterly useless.

So when you've been to 3 dealers and they all fell short in some way, it doesn't fill you with hope.

Might give Derby a try next time Dave, if I stay with Audi for my next car. For Servicing, it'll be Nottingham as they are literally 2 minutes from my work and it would be a real pain to have to go elsewhere.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

debonair said:


> So when you've been to 3 dealers and they all fell short in some way, it doesn't fill you with hope.


Same happened to me a few years ago trying to buy the missus an A1.

Three attempts failed, on one occasion the car wasn't prepared properly and was dangerous when I drove away.

The other two were because I wouldn't accept being deceived or lied to by an Audi salesman.

I nearly gave up with Audi.

I got fourth time lucky with Audi Stafford who were straightforward to deal with and presented me with a nice car.

Good products but too many poor dealers.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

DebGate is not quite over yet 

Picked up my new TTS this morning. But it will be going back soon to have work done on it already!

There is a scuff on one of the wheels and the paint on both front brake calipers is damaged. The car actually came with the standard black calipers but as I had told them I specifically wanted red calipers on the spec, they shipped another new TTS in from Grimsby port and put the red calipers from that one on mine. Only they clearly didn't do a very good job of it. They're going to sort it though. Funny thing was that the way it was parked when I collected it, one of the wheel spokes was positioned directly in front the largest area of damage to one of the calipers so it couldn't be seen. I can't help wondering if they parked it like that on purpose. Unfortunately I have become somewhat cynical where Audi are concerned for some reason :?

Apart from that, the car is amazing. It feels totally different to drive than my Vegas one. Different in a positive way. I wasn't expecting there to be much difference but it was like night and day. I'd go as far as saying the Vegas felt somewhat 'old and rickety' for want of a better phrase compared to my new one, which is worrying as it had only done 8k miles. Oh and I can play all of my CD's in my new one as half of them wouldn't work in the Vegas! I'm beginning to wonder if that car was a bit of a lemon (it's the right colour at least) as there were a few things which weren't as they should be. This has now been concreted by having them exactly as they should be in my new one.

And I didn't get my deposit back by the end of the week like I was promised I would. Quelle suprise! So, as per the rest of this thread, I am chasing.

The new arrival. I am definitely sticking with this one!........................


----------



## willsavage (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks great. I apologise for ever calling this debgate!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

This forum has allowed many of us have taken this journey with you Deb. It's been a fascinating and sometimes painful journey which seemed to have a happy ending but now - more problems.

download/file.php?id=314866&mode=view

Don't be fobbed off by the dealership - the calliper damage is unacceptable - when you spend this amount of hard earned money on a new car it is reasonable to expect it to be perfect (it still looks beautiful though)!!

Good luck and I hope the deposit refund comes through


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

That looks amazing Deb, your yellow one did grow on me. I was even starting to look at yellow ones myself. This one though in my opinion blows it out of the water completely. It's stunning, enjoy!


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I have used Perth Audi for my last 3 cars and can't fault them. They bend over backwards to accommodate my list of spec and timescale
Always give a very fair price for my trade in, also serve the best cup of coffee this side of the A9


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your comments 

Don't worry, there is no way I will be fobbed off, they messed it up so they can fix it. I've had an email from the showroom manager to confirm they will sort it.

Yellow/Blue, I love them both. The Vegas was a bit special though IMO. But it doesn't sparkle in the sun like Ara 8)

Still can't believe the difference between the 2 cars. I definitely did the right thing. Very happy.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Hahaha

My boss has just come into work and commented that I'd changed my car. I quote.............

"When you turned up in that yellow thing I thought you'd lost the plot but that one looks the dogs, especially with those wheels"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Enjoy your new car. I do find it a bit concerning that the new car feels so different from the 8k miles one. Perhaps your old car had been thrashed on a track or just really ragged by its previous owner. I am still impressed how solid the car feels and no rattles yet, but from experiences on here, I know they will come. I have tested every function of the car down to both SD card slots and the rear window demister, with the only exception being the jet washers for the windscreen and headlights.....so far so good. The only things I found so far were the leather seat bolster creasing within a few days, and this extremely slight ripple in the rear wing (which I posted in another thread) that you cannot feel but can see by the way objects reflect off it that there is a slight undulation there similar to the ones near the door handle cutouts. My wife can't see it and I showed one of those paintless dent removal guys who said there was no way that was a door ding and thinks it was manufacturing. You have to crouch down very low near the drivers door and look along the car while bobbing your head left and right to see the changing reflection. Everyone thinks I am nuts so just going to forget about it.

It is easy to see what happened with the calipers. They were put front face down on the ground while being worked on. The TTS logo are stickers it seems.......what a careless mistake to make.

By the way, on a random sidenote, the PCP agreement specifically prohibits track days apparently.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I was concerned too that the cars felt so different from each other. I really do think the other one was either just thrown together after a Friday night out or it had had some serious misuse (always the risk when you buy used). I'd hate to think that my new TTS is going to be like that after 8k miles, I'm trying not to think about it! One of the reasons I changed to a new one is because it will only be me that has driven it and I will know all of its history. I always wanted a new one in the first place.

I had doubts about the other one after a couple of weeks as there were so many little niggly things which didn't seem right......CD player only worked half of the time, drivers window noisy when opened, strange metallic sound when driving, B&O sounded awful and speaker blown to name but a few. Probably all things that would have been fixed under warranty (it was booked in but I changed cars before the booking came up) but there was something nagging in the back of my mind that made me not completely happy with it, so when I found that the figures worked on a new one it was a no brainer. Maybe the last owner got rid of it because they weren't happy with it for the same reasons. Who knows. Your comment about your car feeling solid is spot on, that's how my new one feels, unfortunately the other one didn't. It felt like one of those cars where you are always just waiting for the next thing to go wrong.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

And so it continues...............

Dealer collected my TTS on Wednesday to sort out the damage to the calipers and the small scuff on one of the wheels. They were meant to be delivering it back this afternoon but this afternoon came and went. The calipers are sorted (they took some off another new TTS and put them on mine) but there is an issue with the wheel scuff and they say they can't repair it. This scuff is the tiniest thing but nonetheless a brand new car shouldn't have any scuffs big or small and I honestly just expected them to do a smart repair on it. What they are doing instead is getting ANOTHER new TTS, currently sat at Grimsby Port, and are going to swap all the wheels out from that one onto mine :? I don't know if that means the new wheels AND tyres or whether they will take the tyres off my car and put them on the new wheels.

So that is now 3 TTS's they've had shipped in an nicked bits off to put on my car. I just think it's bizarre. And what will they do with all the damaged bits they've taken off mine? Put them on the other cars and hope someone doesn't notice?

So I'm in their loaner BE TTS roadster for a little while longer it seems (at least all next week).

This is what they say cannot be repaired.........


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

debonair said:


> And so it continues...............
> 
> Dealer collected my TTS on Wednesday to sort out the damage to the calipers and the small scuff on one of the wheels. They were meant to be delivering it back this afternoon but this afternoon came and went. The calipers are sorted (they took some off another new TTS and put them on mine) but there is an issue with the wheel scuff and they say they can't repair it. This scuff is the tiniest thing but nonetheless a brand new car shouldn't have any scuffs big or small and I honestly just expected them to do a smart repair on it. What they are doing instead is getting ANOTHER new TTS, currently sat at Grimsby Port, and are going to swap all the wheels out from that one onto mine :? I don't know if that means the new wheels AND tyres or whether they will take the tyres off my car and put them on the new wheels.
> 
> ...


Does seem rather bizarre, when we collected our new TT last September first thing we noticed was small scuff on one of the wheels. The dealer wanted to carry out a smart repair. We said no way so they ordered a brand new wheel.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

That looks around 2mm. If that. Deb....


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

It's very small but it's still there and it shouldn't be

They point blank refuse to order new parts and put them on, they just keep shipping in other cars to get the bits off them. That's what makes me think some other poor bugger is going to get my old damaged stuff


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Debonair - I note you were successful in selling your JCW. Did you sell it privately via a specific website i.e. Autotrader?
The reason I ask is that I propose to try and sell my 2016 Mini Cooper S the same way shortly before I see you delivery of the TT which is a factory order. Possibly by Xmas if Macauley's experience is anything to go by!!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I pretty much used the same method as when looking for a car. Contact as many people as possible and see who comes up best. I didn't bother trying to sell privately as I couldn't be doing with the hassle (I had enough of that going on with Audi :?)

I started with We Buy any Car and We Want any Car. Used them both before, sometimes they come up with reasonable prices sometimes not. Then I contacted about a dozen MINI dealers and sat back and waited. A good few of them never got back in touch (not all dealers are always after used stock) but I ended up with 2 of them fighting over it so I just played them off against each other until I couldn't push them any more. Ended up selling to a dealer 2 hours away, they came and collected the next day so I didn't even have to leave the house once, did it all over the phone


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for your useful comments. Past experience had taught me to, to avoid the private route. Just to much hassle. I to tend to use a cars franchised dealership,as they usually provide a better price than the likes of WeBuy Any Car. I usually contact about 3 or 4 dealers, but could be beneficial to try more like you did.

Drive the deal have recently introduced a car selling outlet in which you upload photos and details to their website. They then invite dealers to bid for your car. Costs £30 but may be worth it as contact will likely be with more dealers than the number I would contact.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

My car has now been returned after having the wheels and brake calipers replaced. It came back complete with a stone chip on the front bumper which wasn't there before :? . They have said that they will send me a touch up stick. I can't decide whether this this is an acceptable solution or not. I've had mixed reactions, with some saying they would absolutely not accept this as a solution and other saying 'it's only a stone chip'. I'm not sure I want to fight any more.

On a plus note I have brand new tyres all round, they just put on the wheels and tyres complete from the other new car.

I will definitely be checking my dashcam footage in detail from when my car was with them, to make sure there is nothing untoward on there.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> My car has now been returned after having the wheels and brake calipers replaced. It came back complete with a stone chip on the front bumper which wasn't there before :? . They have said that they will send me a touch up stick. I can't decide whether this this is an acceptable solution or not. I've had mixed reactions, with some saying they would absolutely not accept this as a solution and other saying 'it's only a stone chip'. I'm not sure I want to fight any more.
> 
> On a plus note I have brand new tyres all round, they just put on the wheels and tyres complete from the other new car.
> 
> I will definitely be checking my dashcam footage in detail from when my car was with them, to make sure there is nothing untoward on there.


I think you need to get on and enjoy the car. All this back and forth is stressful. If you want a stone chip to truly disappear, you need to respray the whole bumper.....then you will notice a slightly different paint variation on the front bumper compared to the rest and it will go from there. You will get stone chips anyway.....part of the reason I went for a white car this time! My view, let it go and focus on enjoying driving.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > My car has now been returned after having the wheels and brake calipers replaced. It came back complete with a stone chip on the front bumper which wasn't there before :? . They have said that they will send me a touch up stick. I can't decide whether this this is an acceptable solution or not. I've had mixed reactions, with some saying they would absolutely not accept this as a solution and other saying 'it's only a stone chip'. I'm not sure I want to fight any more.
> ...


That's exactly what I said to the 'no way would I accept that' people. Plus it may de-value the car due to the re-spray evidence, people thinking it's been in an accident etc. I'm worn out with all this, I really can't be bothered any more!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

jonstatt said:


> My view, let it go and focus on enjoying driving.


and stop looked for things that are so small to upset yourself with.

A stone chip and you're going to _"dashcam footage in detail from when my car was with them, to make sure there is nothing untoward on there."_

Deb it's a stone chip, what are you going to do if you have to use the motorway?

If you really cannot live with a stone chip get the car wrapped in ppf.

Or lastly just enjoy that amazing TTS you own. :wink:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > My view, let it go and focus on enjoying driving.
> ...


Agree - 14 pages of 'Dilemmas' are enough - Deb, just enjoy the great car that you have :roll:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > My view, let it go and focus on enjoying driving.
> ...


Dave, would you not check your car if it had been driven for 100 miles by someone else when they have been less than honest with you previously? I think I would have been a fool not to.

And I didn't say I was upset, nor that I couldn't live with a stonechip. Not sure I know anyone who wouldn't be a tiny bit miffed at the first stone chip on their brand new car, especially when it wasn't even them driving when it happened.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> And I didn't say I was upset,


You sounded it Deb.
_"I'm worn out with all this, I really can't be bothered any more!"_

I would ask why it was driven 100 miles by someone else to change the wheels but I'am thinking better of it.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me when I had the MK2 TTRS it was in at the local dealership having the squeaky breaks replaced when I went to pick the car up it had lovely big chip on the bonnet.

Audi technician been out in the car hooning around testing the breaks f**ing liberty, [smiley=bigcry.gif] luckily the car was Ibis white so when I had touched it up you couldn`t see it, f**ing p***** me off thou all`s I can say is I feel your pain.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Think she has 30 days to reject the car?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

debonair said:


> My car has now been returned after having the wheels and brake calipers replaced. It came back complete with a stone chip on the front bumper which wasn't there before :? . They have said that they will send me a touch up stick. I can't decide whether this this is an acceptable solution or not. I've had mixed reactions, with some saying they would absolutely not accept this as a solution and other saying 'it's only a stone chip'. I'm not sure I want to fight any more.
> 
> On a plus note I have brand new tyres all round, they just put on the wheels and tyres complete from the other new car.
> 
> I will definitely be checking my dashcam footage in detail from when my car was with them, to make sure there is nothing untoward on there.


Just setting the popcorn stall up again...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Not upset about the stone chip, they're going to happen, no getting away from that. The first one's always the worst though! The 'can't be bothered' comment was more to do with the whole crap Audi experience from day one until now, brought to a head by a particularly unpleasant conversation yesterday with the dealer. Now that did upset me.

The 100 miles was due to the 90 mile round trip they had to do to collect and deliver back, the rest was road test I assume.

There's no way I'd reject the car, there's nothing wrong with it and I'm really pleased with it. It's just the horrendous Audi staff that spoil things

Put the popcorn away, the show's over I do believe.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

wendigo said:


> Thanks for your useful comments. Past experience had taught me to, to avoid the private route. Just to much hassle. I to tend to use a cars franchised dealership,as they usually provide a better price than the likes of WeBuy Any Car. I usually contact about 3 or 4 dealers, but could be beneficial to try more like you did.
> 
> Drive the deal have recently introduced a car selling outlet in which you upload photos and details to their website. They then invite dealers to bid for your car. Costs £30 but may be worth it as contact will likely be with more dealers than the number I would contact.


There are websites out there that offer this service for free. In my experience they all pretty much low ball offer and were barely better than WBAC. I used Evans Halshaw selling my M235i, they offered more than anyone else and the whole process only took 40 minutes.

Debonair - I tried my best at the start to keep my distance from cars in front and I've still ended up with stone chips. The baiting of a Mk2 Focus RS was too much the other day so I'm pretty sure I've added to that tally now as I was all over the back of him as he squirmed over the roads. Just try and forget about it and enjoy the car as there is always something to spot when you start looking.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

debonair said:


> brought to a head by a particularly unpleasant conversation yesterday with the dealer. Now that did upset me.


I'm guessing that they'd finally had enough of you and your demands. They seem to have bent over backwards to accommodate your £requests, but when you're asking for a whole new wheel to be ordered to replace a wheel that has a tiny mark on it, they have to draw the line.

You sound like a bit of a high maintenance person who unreasonably wants their cake & eat it. If you get the maximum discount on a car and then start throwing your weight around cutting into their profits elsewhere, you can expect limited sympathy.

Move on, and enjoy the car for what it is.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1

Dreading the first service in 11 months time.

Can just see the entire showroom staff hiding out the back when he pulls in the forecourt. :lol:

Dilemma II coming to a showroom near you next summer


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Debonair - I tried my best at the start to keep my distance from cars in front and I've still ended up with stone chips. The baiting of a Mk2 Focus RS was too much the other day so I'm pretty sure I've added to that tally now as I was all over the back of him as he squirmed over the roads. Just try and forget about it and enjoy the car as there is always something to spot when you start looking.


Stone chips more often come from a car firing a stone out diagonally from its wheel arch in adjacent lane. So basically driving on an empty motorway is the only way to avoid them!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

kmpowell said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > brought to a head by a particularly unpleasant conversation yesterday with the dealer. Now that did upset me.
> ...


No need to be so offensive. Especially when you have written a load of crap yourself. Read the posts properly and you will see that it was another poster who demanded a new wheel, not me. As I have already said, I only wanted a smart repair to the wheel but it was the dealer who said they would swap the wheels. And I've also said the stone chip is not an issue.

I'll say no more on here for risk of being insulted further, I don't do insults, there's no need


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Wether you pay £10,000 or £60,000 for a new car. You expect it to be perfect, I don't see anything wrong with that at all. I'm sure if I'd had all the problems Deb has had, I would be exactly the same and anyone who wouldn't have obviously either got too much money to care about these things or just don't care full stop.

I would be really annoyed if I didn't get my car back in the same condition as I left it with my local dealer and I don't think it's unreasonable to expect any kind of damage to be put right, how the dealer do that is of no concern to me, just as long as I got it back in the same condition.

Also is it so unreasonable to try to get the best price for something you want? Nobody can force dealers to sell something for anything less than they can financially afford.

I wouldn't be put off by these people Deb, I wish I had you in my corner if and when something went wrong with my car.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

NoWayMan73 said:


> Wether you pay £10,000 or £60,000 for a new car. You expect it to be perfect, I don't see anything wrong with that at all. I'm sure if I'd had all the problems Deb has had, I would be exactly the same and anyone who wouldn't have obviously either got too much money to care about these things or just don't care full stop.
> 
> I would be really annoyed if I didn't get my car back in the same condition as I left it with my local dealer and I don't think it's unreasonable to expect any kind of damage to be put right, how the dealer do that is of no concern to me, just as long as I got it back in the same condition.
> 
> ...


Agreed (mainly) but there is a difference between a fault/defect and simply being extremely picky :? You might want to read the previous 14 pages of woe on this thread then see if you are of the same opinion [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

In my opinion I think there are two things that can be learnt from this rather sorry saga. Firstly do not sell your existing car until your ordered pride and joy is actually at the dealership and secondly be absolutely sure that that the car you ordered in the first place is the car you really want.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

wendigo said:


> In my opinion I think there are two things that can be learnt from this rather sorry saga. Firstly do not sell your existing car until your ordered pride and joy is actually at the dealership and secondly be absolutely sure that that the car you ordered in the first place is the car you really want.


The only thing I need to learn (and have done without doubt) is that I will never trust anything any Audi dealer says to me again. What folk seem to be forgetting is that my actions have all been as a result of the shocking service, incorrect information, lies etc. given by Audi. I've done more than my fair share of buying and selling cars over the years and never have I experienced such appalling service. I expect a certain level of 'obstacles' but this was just ridiculous. I'm not picky, I just expect things that I have paid for with my hard earned cash to be right and I really don't see anything wrong with that.

Not sure what the comment means about making sure the car you buy is the one you really want? In that case I still haven't bought the right one as I'd love an RS! Again, my actions have all been as a result of Audi's wrongdoing and I have had to adjust my original plans because of it. Plus don't forget, I got more funds from my JCW than originally anticipated which left me in a better financial position and I was given an amazing deal on the new TTS hence I got a better car so all this has actually done me a favour.

NoWayMan - Thanks. Someone who actually sees it for what it is and doesn't just pick out the bits which suit in order to have a pop.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Go back through the postings!!, I think you could read War and Peace in much less time :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

daddow said:


> Go back through the postings!!, I think you could read War and Peace in much less time :lol:


Couldn't agree with you more. It's been very 'different' experience compared to those I've had with other brands where there have been little or no issues at all.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Just when I thought this was over..........


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stuward57 said:


> Just when I thought this was over..........


I'm waiting for "Mini JCW - The Prequel". :lol:


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

+ 1


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

But you all keep reading :?

I was enjoying this forum but this mockery isn't necessary


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

You may not trust an Audi dealer again, but I'm sure that there are many members on here that would. Get over your experiences and move on!!


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Please please be over now, enough is enough


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Mods please, please , please delete this thread, I am totally fed up with her moaning and that is coming from a fellow female, she is giving womankind a bad name


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Will all kick off again soon, when car needs an oil change or annual service.. :twisted:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Gulliver said:


> Mods please, please , please delete this thread, I am totally fed up with her moaning and that is coming from a fellow female, she is giving womankind a bad name


I love it! If you don't like the threads don't read them. I love our TT Roadster but have absolutely no interest in RS TT's for example, but many have so happy to see them and would never dream of trying to delete them despite being totally bored of them.

It is a forum after all.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > Mods please, please , please delete this thread, I am totally fed up with her moaning and that is coming from a fellow female, she is giving womankind a bad name
> ...


+1


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

FFS people I said 2 pages ago that the show was over, finito, gone, done, yet it still goes on :?

It really is over, even I've had enough of it now


----------



## Justphil100 (May 28, 2017)

There is absolutely no need for personal attacks on people. You wouldn't do it to someone personally so don't do it on a forum. We are all adults so we should behave according. Debonair does not deserve these comments, regardless of what you think. Can we close this thread now. I will finish with a quote from Bambi, " if you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all".


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Justphil100 said:


> There is absolutely no need for personal attacks on people. You wouldn't do it to someone personally so don't do it on a forum. We are all adults so we should behave according. Debonair does not deserve these comments, regardless of what you think. Can we close this thread now. I will finish with a quote from Bambi, " if you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all".


It was Thumper - not Bambi


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And we're done .


----------

